# Sincronizar audio de la radio con TV



## miguelae (Oct 20, 2006)

Hola a todos soy nuevo aqui, os cuento....Me gusta ver los partidos de la tele con los comentarios de la radio, el problema es que la mayoria de las veces el audio de la radio no esta sincronizado con la señal de TV, casi siempre está mas adelantado.

  ¿Donde podría encontrar un esquema que me retrase el audio?.

 Se que que con el PC se puede hacer, pero ya sería montar un Belen.

Gracias


----------



## miguelae (Oct 21, 2006)

Bueno si nadie me contesta, por lo menos...¿me podeis dar enlaces a otros foros relacionados?


----------

